# Catfish!



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have an adorable and tiny (1.5") synodontis catfish in with my juvenile mbuna. He comes out when I feed the cichlids but I don't know if he's getting enough (or any) food  He always comes out at feeding time, but hes not as fast as those piggy cichlids. Should I move him to his own tank until he gets a bit bigger, or is he likely doing fine? I can buy him a 10 or 20 gallon tank to put him in until he grows some more. I also have a 10 gallon planted tank with a very tolerant beta fish, could he go in there or is he better off on his own if I decide to, or need to move him.
Thanks!


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well after my panic moment I realized on my own that if I do after to separate him, he'd have to go by himself because the water in the planted tank isn't going to be right for him. Ugh.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I dunno how big your tank is but they say those are happier in groups.. mebbe get him some more to keep him company. 
I have a different catfish, a spotted Raphael in my big tank and the food sinks fast enough and he/she is on top of it in a hurry, he is probably the fastest growing fish I have at the moment. He has surpassed all his cichlid tankmates in growth speed.

Actually that brings up a good point, if you are feeding pellets , if you presoak them they will sink much faster and he may get more...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As far as getting enough to eat, he is likely fine but check his belly when you see him.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

It is also popular to feed the cats at night. I usually will drop in a few sinking wafers about an hour after lights out. (Maybe twice a week)


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will try those suggestions!


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

The dropping a couple wafers after all the other fish have went to bed worked. Thank you everyone  I'm looking at getting him a companion as well. I didn't know a lot about him when I got him, except how they breed and that they make good fry control. I call him a him, but I don't really know, could be a her!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What type of Synodontis is it? Some are sociable and some are not.


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not sure? When I bought him they just said he was a synodontis catfish, I didn't know there were different types. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that. Here is a pic a googled, he looks like that one. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebinde ... townLG.JPG


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might want to ask. The pic looks like multipunctatus. They like to be in groups of 5.


----------



## ferrah182 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh gosh, I don't think I have room for five. But it will probably help in my campaign for a bigger tank, I have been drooling over a 260 gallon. There is a great place for it in the rec room


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

If you dont have room for 5 I would say get one more. I dont have that particular syno but I have a pair of a diff kind. They seem to do well together and almost always feed together. I had same situation, 5 being a bit too many for my tank. They are much more fun to watch when they are not alone and makes them more comfortable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five are good in a 55G. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------

